# TFO 9ft 6w rod



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw a TFO Lefty Kreh TiCr X Series rod for sale the other day. It was a 6w 9ft 4pc. I am new to fly fishing and don't know if this is a good rod for fishing in the Marsh around Freeport and Christmas bay. Like I said Im new to fly fishing so any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

It'll work just fine and the TiCr is a good rod but you're probably going to want an 8wt for casting larger flies in the wind.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

The rod I was looking at was a 6wt but they have a couple of others to choose from. I will see if they have any 8wt. I just want to sight cast some reds.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Those TiCr X rods are super fast, and not the easiest thing for a first timer to cast. Take a lesson or two and it will shorten your learning curve quite a bit.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Before spending the money, try the rod (and a couple others) out and see what is right for you. Everyone has a different style and a different preference in rods. I had a TFO Mangrove and hated it. I sold it to a buddy and he loves it. It's a good rod, just not for my style. I have a Sage Salt, with is a great rod, but I actually cast my old Sage Xi3 better.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure the way to go about this isn't but to just go to a casting instructor affiliated with a retail store and see what might be a good fit. This isn't how I did it, but I think I might have done this if I knew what I know now. 

A 6 wt is lighter than what many or most use.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Worm Drowner said:


> Before spending the money, try the rod (and a couple others) out and see what is right for you. Everyone has a different style and a different preference in rods. I had a TFO Mangrove and hated it. I sold it to a buddy and he loves it. It's a good rod, just not for my style. I have a Sage Salt, with is a great rod, but I actually cast my old Sage Xi3 better.


I still have an RPLXi 8wt I love to death.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Rawpower said:


> The rod I was looking at was a 6wt but they have a couple of others to choose from. I will see if they have any 8wt. I just want to sight cast some reds.


You can sight cast reds with a cane pole and some yarn, but some ways are going to be a whole lot easier (read: less frustrating) than others.

Whipray made a good point in the TiCR being a fast rod. You may have some natural ability but generally, fast rods aren't the most forgiving rods for beginner casters. Look for something with a little bit moderate action.

If you're in Houston, go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited on I-10, Bayou City Angler or Orvis. Each of those shops should let you try out different rods so you can find what fits you the best. FTU and BCA both have casting instructors as well.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I started using my 6wt along with my 7wt for sight casting to reds, more fun with a lighter rod. Wind isn't really an issue.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Well guys I ended going with a Sage RPLXi 890-3 #8 9ft. I hope his will work. LOL! Also got a Tioga reel to go with it. Man fly fishing can get complicated fast but its all fun.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Rawpower said:


> Well guys I ended going with a Sage RPLXi 890-3 #8 9ft. I hope his will work. LOL! Also got a Tioga reel to go with it. Man fly fishing can get complicated fast but its all fun.


I've been fishing that very rod for about 12 years now. Great rod, but still a little on the fast side. I highly recommend a lesson, or at least spend some time with a buddy that is a good caster. It's frustrating learning to cast on an "expert" level rod.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I will be taking some lessons soon All of the rods I had to choose from were on the fast side. I will get the TFO this weekend. Fly fishing has always been a sport that I have appreciated and wanted to get into. I hope to get to the skill level of the fly fishermen on this forum.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Rawpower said:


> Thanks for your reply. I will be taking some lessons soon All of the rods I had to choose from were on the fast side. I will get the TFO this weekend. Fly fishing has always been a sport that I have appreciated and wanted to get into. I hope to get to the skill level of the fly fishermen on this forum.


No, I hope you exceed the level of this fly fisherman. Don't let the perceived skill level be intimidating. You don't need mad casting skills or fancy gear to have success with reds and trout. After about 3 years of this, I still can't cast any of my flies into the backing. I have a lot of respect and admiration for those that have been all over and caught so many different fish, but it's kind of like golf. Just because you aren't a scratch golfer and can't drive it 300 yards+ doesn't mean you can't enjoy the game.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

In site casting, especially when wading, your angle to water and where you can actually see the fish is limited so your cast are usually only going to be about 20' to maybe 60' unless the water is gin clear or they are tailing or making a wake, oh or very shallow water. We don't have gin clear water around here. Blind casting you want to be able to cast as far as possible to cover the maximum amount of water. Practice and maybe you will be as good as you want to be but like Karstopo says don't aspire to cast as bad as we do. LOL


----------

